

Why Yahoo should start an incubator for digital media startups - DanLivesHere
http://danlewis.tumblr.com/post/11446869619/why-yahoo-should-start-an-incubator-for-digital-media

======
wmartono
Yahoo basically has nothing to lose at all, I meant they dont even have to
give the startups $40k at all.

Once Yahoo create a link to your website, you should be able to get enough
traffic to make the money from the ad sale especially if the website will get
the 2/3 of ads income.

They can choose several startup partners and review them every quarter or year
whether to continue the partnership. Its like Y Combinator, where you got
advice, etc for equity exchange.

And even tough everyone say yahoo is not doing well. I will be just happy to
get 0.0001% of their traffic.

~~~
DanLivesHere
Yeah -- the $40k is there so you can build the product pre-launch.

And I'd LOVE to get a link from their homepage, even once.

